# okay; I had a wake up call...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Okay; I got a huge wake up call.

After binging on refined sugary treats for hours--I was so out of it (I know it sounds nuts, but sugar does that to some ppl--like me, for one) that I backed up my new (Used) RAV4 into the telephone pole at the entrance of my driveway! 

Previously, after much coaxing, my husband talked me into taking it for a drive. I have been so depressed lately (I think it's SAD kicking in--in addition to my biochemical depression, SA and OCD) that I couldn't have cared less if I ever drove it. It's kind of a cool little truck, but I didn't give a rat's *** about it, and I've only had it about a week! :stu 

Nonetheless, that refined sugar really messed me up!

My wake up call is that, it's got to go. It is controling and ruining my life and besides--I don't need any more help doing that!!! :lol :b 

i cannot drink alcohol because it triggers migraines; I cannot eat refined sugar because it makes me go psycho. :mum 

I tell ya what, I refuse to give up caffeine. (Maybe I shouldn't have said that--it may be the next thing that has to go......

Well, then, i guess I'll just have to rely on those natural endorphins!

Thanks for reading my scrawl.

I love you guys/gals. You are the best!

Leilanistar :thanks :sas :banana :b


----------



## meli214 (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm not ready to give up caffeine or sugar. I'm about as stubborn as they get. I do hope I can get on some good meds because these anti-depressants aren't cutting it.


----------



## glassjoe (Nov 15, 2003)

I like my sugar with coffee and cream.


----------

